
With "MyShake" App, Phone Feels Earthquakes and Automatically Warns Scientists - dpflan
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/environment/a19435/myshake-earthquake-app/
======
snori74
Things like this sound cool, but looking at their site
([http://seismo.berkeley.edu/](http://seismo.berkeley.edu/)) they have plenty
of spots on their maps, but it seems that this simply pulls the data from
usgs.gov - not their own app. Was anyone in Kansas or Christchurch running
this app on the weekend - if so, what did you see?

------
fourier2
Google and Apple should integrate this idea directly into their mobile
operating systems (as an opt-in). If this reached a critical mass, it would be
a huge community service to millions. Putting it into the OS would minimize
latency, and have relatively small development costs.

------
kelonye
We are working on the same problem at
[http://www.zizmos.com/](http://www.zizmos.com/) :).

